# Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Dezember 2009)

*Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]


----------



## NeroNobody (30. Dezember 2009)

*Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

Soll das ein Witz sein?!

ach ja 160€, ohne Mehrwertsteuer für nen Luftkühler halte ich für mehr als übertrieben und absolut nicht Marktfähig.


----------



## TerrorTomato (30. Dezember 2009)

*Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

nettes teil. aber 160?!? die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle...

für den preis hole ich mir lieber ne ordentliche wakü und hab dann damit noch bessere ergebnisse statt diesem teil hier...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

Für 160€ hol Ich mir ne Wasserkühlung. Die Leistung ist hervorragend, rechtfertigt den Preis aber in keinster Weise. Für 80€ könnte man sich das ganze nochmal überlegen, aber 160€ sind einfach zu viel!


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

Datenblatt:
P/L = 0

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## FortunaGamer (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

Der Preis ist echt richtig abnormal. Der Leistungsunterschied zu denn anderen ist nicht grade sehr groß. Ich würde mir dann eher einen anderen hollen und etwa die 100€ für eine bessere CPU auszugeben.


----------



## MisterBombastic (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

Kommt mal wieder runter ^^

Immerhin ist es der erste Kühler dieser Machart und sehr leistungsfähig.
Wenn andere Hersteller mit dieser Technik auf den Markt kommen wird der Preis sicher sinken.

Was man noch bedenken muss: Im Preis sind sehr hohe Entwicklungskosten mit drin, da es eben der erste dieser Machart ist.
Wahrscheinlich spielt auch die erwartete Stückzahl eine grosse Rolle ...


----------



## schlappe89 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

Für den Preis ist die Kühlleistung enttäuschend. Vielleicht kann man noch was aus der Technik rausholen und vor allem unter 100 Euro kommen !

@unhter mir:
Das ist doch schon ettliche Jahre her


----------



## Xion4 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

Naja, ich werfe mal in den Raum, das Sapphire ähnliches für ne Graka entwickelt hat, und nie wieder kam was davon.


----------



## -MIRROR- (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

Das Gewicht ist klar inakzeptabel. Die Lüfter... müsste man austauschen.. Der Preis... zu hoch, wenn man sich den Leistungsvergleich ansieht..

​


----------



## micky23 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

Die Technik ist ja ansich sehr interessant, aber der Preis ist unakzeptabel hoch.
Man muss fairerweise beachten, das es ein vorserien Exemplar ist.


----------



## tripod (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

für den preis ist die geboten leistung sicher mal "noch" nicht das gelbe vom ei.

angenommen, diese technik wird besser, und die temps bewegen sich auf einer ebene
einer wakü, wäre es eventuell interessant sich so einen kühler zu montieren, anstatt
auf wakü umzusteigen.


----------



## exa (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

würde er diese Leistung ohne Lüfter bringen, wär das ganze ja echt nice, aber so... viel zu teuer!!!


----------



## Uter (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

natürlich ist der preis viel zu hoch aber ich find das ding hat mehr potential wie z.b. der v10 von cooler master... vielleicht könnt man das flüssigmetall ja auch durch schläuche pumpen und dann das ganze so ähnlich wie den h50 aufbauen (damit nicht das ganze gewicht am mb hängt)... 

also alles in allem: potential ist da aber noch ist es viel zu teuer...


----------



## skdiggy (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

oha da kauf ich mir lieber eine wasserkühlung


----------



## PontifexM (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*



Uter schrieb:


> natürlich ist der preis viel zu hoch aber ich find das ding hat mehr potential wie z.b. der v10 von cooler master... vielleicht könnt man das flüssigmetall ja auch durch schläuche pumpen und dann das ganze so ähnlich wie den h50 aufbauen (damit nicht das ganze gewicht am mb hängt)...
> 
> also alles in allem: potential ist da aber noch ist es viel zu teuer...


 
da müsste das flüssigmetal aber eine beständige wärme zufur haben oder nicht ?!


----------



## Uter (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

hm ich weiß nicht... so genau kenn ich mich mit dem thema nicht aus aber ich stell das mir so vor dass das flüssigmetall ähnlich reagiert wie das wasser in einer wakü (nur eben die wärme besser leitet) und über einen einfachen elektromagnet gepumpt wird (ob die pumpleistung wohl ausreicht um größere distanzen zu bewältigen?)


----------



## micky23 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*



Uter schrieb:


> hm ich weiß nicht... so genau kenn ich mich mit dem thema nicht aus aber ich stell das mir so vor dass das flüssigmetall ähnlich reagiert wie das wasser in einer wakü (nur eben die wärme besser leitet) und über einen einfachen elektromagnet gepumpt wird (ob die pumpleistung wohl ausreicht um größere distanzen zu bewältigen?)



Flüssigmetall braucht, wie der Name schon sagt, eine gewisse Temperatur um zirkulieren zu können.


----------



## Uter (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

sicher? aus was besteht das flüssigmetall eig? das einzige metall das bei zimmertamp flüssig ist ist doch eig quecksilber oder? aber quecksilber ist es bestimmt nicht also müsste es eine verbindung oder in einem lösungsmittel sein aber was für?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

Raumtemperatur reicht bei den richtigen (=teuren, siehe Preis) Legierungen (siehe Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel, ist genau das gleiche Zeug) und bei den kurzen Entfernungen sollte auch die Pumpleistung kein Problem sein. Aber jeder zusätzliche Milliliter macht das ganze noch teurer, da man das Ding nie nachfüllen kann, werden sehr hohe Anforderungen an die Schläuche gestellt,...
Unterm Strich ist und bleibt es einfach so, dass die Einsparungen bei der Pumpe die Nachteile gegenüber Wasser nicht aufwiegen können, zumal so kleinskalige Anwendungen ohnehin problemlos von Heatpipes versorgt werden. Was mich wundert: Vor ~nem halben Jahr wurde das ganze Projekt doch gecancelt, weil es eben einfach nicht konkurrenzfähig ist. Haben die jetzt nen alten Prototypen getestet oder ist es ein Neuanfang?
(und wie oft muss man in dem Zusammenhang noch das Wort "Heatpipes" lesen?  )


----------



## Jan2006 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

Vom Prinzip her erinnert mich das an das Kühlsystem in nem schnellen Brüter (Bauform eines AKWs). Son Ding haben wir uns ja damals in Deutschland auch gebaut und nie in Betrieb genommen.
Aber btT. Ansich ist die Idee nich schlecht vorallem wenn man Legierungen mit wesentlich höheren Wärmekapazitäten als Wasser sie hat nutzen könnte. Es bleibt aber trotzdem die Frage nach der Pumpe offen. Ich weiß nicht wie man es im Reaktor mit dem Natrium gelöst hat aber eigentlich müsste eine mechanische Pumpe aus entsprechenden Materialien doch auch gehen, ohne das sie von der Metalllegierung zerfressen wird?
MfG
Jan


----------



## Junkie2003 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

Also ehrlich ich hab nen Prolimatech druff und der hält meinen übertackteten Prozi(q9550@3,6-4 GHZ) locker unter 50 grad ohne zu laut zusein! und ich hatte vorher ne wakü! und muss sagen es geht nix über normale luftkühler für den normalbetrieb! wartungsarm und mit ein bisschen geschick leise und gute temps
was will man(n) mehr ?!
Also ich muss sagen für den preis nie im leben konkurenzfähig! 
technisch nett aber überflüssig, die cpu hersteller haben ja schon erkannt das herdpaltten nicht in dem Bereich gewünst sind!


----------



## Mike1 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

In Zeiten wo sich die Prozessoren glücklicherweise bei <150W Verlustleistung eingependelt haben ist so ein Kühler irgendwie unnötig.

Schuld an dem hohen Preis sind vermutlich die Entwicklungs- und Materialkosten sowie die geringen zu erwartende Verkaufszahlen. Ich denke auch das die Kühl„leistung“ deutlich besser wäre, wenn der Kühler ansich hochwertiger wäre. Also besser verbundene Alu-Plättchen (verlötet!), mehr Kühlfläche etc.
Imho eine interessante Technologie aber wie gesagt unnötig. Dort wo es viel Verlustleistung abzuführen gibt setzt man ohnehin auf Wasserkühlung, flüssigen Stickstoff o.Ä.


----------



## emperator (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

160 Euro sind einfach viel zu viel, für einen CPU-Kühler, da mag die Technik noch so toll sein. Aber was bringt das, wenn es keinen Markt dafür gibt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*



Jan2006 schrieb:


> Aber btT. Ansich ist die Idee nich schlecht vorallem wenn man Legierungen mit wesentlich höheren Wärmekapazitäten als Wasser sie hat nutzen könnte.



Das Problem ist nur, dass es meines Wissens nach nichts gibt, das unter Normalbedingungen eine höhere spezifische Wärmekapazität hat, als Wasser. (laut Wiki hat flüssiger -nicht gelöster- Ammoniak welche, aber der bleibt eben ungern flüssig)
Metalle können nur pro Volumen mehr Wärme aufnehmen, nicht pro Gewicht - CPU-Kühler sind aber zur Zeit durch das Gewicht limitiert, nicht durch das Innenvolumen der Heatpipes.



> Es bleibt aber trotzdem die Frage nach der Pumpe offen. Ich weiß nicht wie man es im Reaktor mit dem Natrium gelöst hat aber eigentlich müsste eine mechanische Pumpe aus entsprechenden Materialien doch auch gehen, ohne das sie von der Metalllegierung zerfressen wird?



In Natrium gekühlten Reaktoren (es gab im militärischen Einsatz einige, die längere Zeit genutzt wurden) wurden afaik mechanische Pumpen eingesetzt - man muss zwar mit den Materialien aufpassen, aber das muss man ja im gesamten restlichen Kreislauf auch, da ist die Pumpe der kleinste Ärger. Für so kleine Anwendungen wie diese hier ist eine elektromagnetische Förderung aber einfacher, billiger, zuverlässiger und vor allem: Frei von Vibrationen und Geräuschen. (die die Riege der extrem-kompakt-und-billig Waküs regelmäßig hinter Luftkühler zurückfallen lassen)


----------



## Neander (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

Technik hui, Preis fui also gefallen tut mir der Kühler schon aber wie schon gesagt wurde viel zu teuer. 
Außerdem müsste man bei dem Gewicht schon schauen das man das Ding noch irgendwie an der Gehäusedecke anhängt um den Sockel zu entlasten, weil sonst würde ich mich nicht trauen so schwere Kühler ans Board zu hängen.


----------



## plusminus (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

Hängt mal an einen vergleichbaren normalen luftkühler zwei 120er lüfter mit 2000 1/min dann ist der auch nicht schlechter,zumindest fast gleich auf.
Damit wollen sie dir nur das geld aus der tasche ziehen in dem du sagen kannst das du einen flüssig-metall-kühler hast.
Das ist der gleiche Witz wie mit dem PCGH WAKÜ PC bei dem nur die CPU mit WASSER gekühlt wird,was mit einem Luftkühler genauso effektiv und leise funktioniert aber erheblich günstiger wäre,und ausgerechnet die GraKa die die meiste abwärme produziert und mit wasserkühlung effektiver und leiser gekühlt werden könnte wird mit luft gekühlt?!nur damit man sagen kann man hat einen WAKÜ PC auch wenn er nur mehr kostet aber nicht mehr kann


----------



## Mike1 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*



plusminus schrieb:


> Das ist der gleiche Witz wie mit dem PCGH WAKÜ PC bei dem nur die CPU mit WASSER gekühlt wird,was mit einem Luftkühler genauso effektiv und leise funktioniert aber erheblich günstiger wäre,und ausgerechnet die GraKa die die meiste abwärme produziert und mit wasserkühlung effektiver und leiser gekühlt werden könnte wird mit luft gekühlt?!nur damit man sagen kann man hat einen WAKÜ PC auch wenn er nur mehr kostet aber nicht mehr kann



Ich kenn den PC von dem du redest nicht, aber mit einer Wasserkühlung kann man meist auch besser übertakten (und zwar ohne viel Lärm). Außerdem halten Grafikkarten höhere Temperaturen aus, wodurch sie sich einfacher kühlen lassen.


----------



## martimoto (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*

für das Geld kauf ich mir lieber ne CPU!


----------



## plusminus (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Review: LMX-CPU-Kühler von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall-Pumpe [clunk.org.uk]*



Mike1 schrieb:


> Ich kenn den PC von dem du redest nicht, aber mit einer Wasserkühlung kann man meist auch besser übertakten (und zwar ohne viel Lärm). Außerdem halten Grafikkarten höhere Temperaturen aus, wodurch sie sich einfacher kühlen lassen.




Schau einfach bei PCGH Komplett PC da kannst ihn dir ansehen


----------

